# Dark spot around puppy's nipple



## AndyP (Mar 21, 2011)

We just noticed a small dark spot around our 8 week old puppy's nipple (female).

We're not sure if it was there before, we just can't remember. It's not painful for her when we touch it and she seems fully healthy and energetic. 

We have a vet visit scheduled for April 9th for her 2nd vaccination shots...should we wait until then?

Only 2 weeks away.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Are you sure it's not just the pigmentation of her skin? My puppy has lots of dark spots all over his belly and legs.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

lil_fuzzy said:


> Are you sure it's not just the pigmentation of her skin? My puppy has lots of dark spots all over his belly and legs.


Agree with this.

Dogs can have spotted skin and it's totally not a problem  Like freckles!


----------

